# Personnaliser Mail



## frantz (14 Juin 2004)

Salut à tous !

(N.B. ce post était dans Arts graphiques, mais on m'a conseillé de le déplacer)

Savez-vous s'il est possible de personnaliser Mail ? Par exemple, je voudrais mettre une photo de mon chien en fond de papier à lettres, ou même inclure un gif animé.. 
Si oui, comment avez-vous fait, les Aminches !?


----------



## Bilbo (14 Juin 2004)

Les doubles posts sont mal vus sur ces forums. Un de mes collègues va se charger de déplacer le fil ici (je ne peux pas le faire moi même). Un peu de patience.

En attendant, on ferme.


----------

